# Gearbox and transfer box coolers + fuel cooler + ....



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Just how hot does teh gearbox and transfer box get? 

The U.K R34 GTR and the Z-tune / some Nismo cars use coolers. 

My question is, do they really need them? 

I have the coolers on my car, im thinking of using one of the coolers to cool the fuel down instead. Since fitting large fuel pumps me fuel gets really hot. Infact one of the pumps lost pressure on the dyno due to being to hot. 

So do i really need coolers on both my transfer box + the gearbox? 


What about the rear diff? would that benifit from a cooler over the gearbox maybe?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

In my experience i would say it would be benificial to run a cooler on the tranfer case if you using the standard plates as the clutch plates don't like getting hot and wear out quickly when hot. 

That why i've had a total new clutch pack re engineered so this doesn't happen.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> Just how hot does teh gearbox and transfer box get?
> 
> The U.K R34 GTR and the Z-tune / some Nismo cars use coolers.
> 
> ...


It's there for a reason

Is it worth taking the risk?


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Please correct me if I am wrong. Engine oil gets pumped and circulated, but gearbox oil just sits in a pool. Just how effective is it to have a gearbox oil cooler if the oil doesn't circulate? But then again, if Nismo decides to put a cooler there, I shouldn't challenge their knowledge.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a pump to pump it through the cooler...


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

The way I see it, the coolers have been installed to lengthen it's durability of oil and parts. It's designed to cool, thus able to withstand hours of abuse (trackdays).


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

neilo said:


> In my experience i would say it would be benificial to run a cooler on the tranfer case if you using the standard plates as the clutch plates don't like getting hot and wear out quickly when hot.
> 
> That why i've had a total new clutch pack re engineered so this doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


Its the transfer one i was going to leave in place due to i have heard of over heating plates. 

Good to know you have replacements if i need one !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Getting back to the gearbox, does it really need it? 

By the way, i have purchased these coolers for mine. Nismo never fitted to my car but only the Z-tune. 

but like i say, is it really needed on the gearbox? Only U.k spec and Nismo Z-tune have it. (60 cars in total built?? out of all the R34's)

Just wondering if its there as over kill or do the gearbox's over heat?


----------

